# Plexiglass window on sub box? How thick?



## PolishDude (Oct 19, 2006)

I am making a box, it will have 2 16x5 inch windows, I am trying to determine how thick of plexiglass I will need, the box is only for 2 10s that will be pushing out a total of 400-450 watts rms, I want to get smoked plexiglass but I can only find it in 1/4th thick, this leads me to my next question, would it be okay to stack plexiglass, for example 2 1/4th thick pieces to get a piece that is 1/2th inch thick total


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Plastics fabrication shops will have Lexan in a myriad of thicknesses, that's your best bet.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...SPlastic&category_name=21314&product_id=10477


----------



## PolishDude (Oct 19, 2006)

I just got a quote of about 50 bucks shipped for two 1/2 inch thick smoked plexiglass cut to my specs (9.5 by 20 since its going to overlap the window), good deal?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

polish dude, you are going to want lexan, not plexiglass. if you are going with plexi, 3/4" will be your minimum thickness to eliminate flexing. you can "smoke" the glass yourself. just some light sanding with a higher grit paper will do the trick. it svery easy.


----------



## PolishDude (Oct 19, 2006)

bobditts said:


> polish dude, you are going to want lexan, not plexiglass. if you are going with plexi, 3/4" will be your minimum thickness to eliminate flexing. you can "smoke" the glass yourself. just some light sanding with a higher grit paper will do the trick. it svery easy.


by smoked i mean a black smoked, sorry for the confusion...hmm damn thats thick


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

lexan is much stronger than plexi and thats why you can use 1/2" lexan. plexi flexes easily and thats why you need 3/4".


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

You can also call some of the local custom intall shops in Tampa. If they don't have any, they can tell you where they get theirs from.

For the dimensions you need, 1/2" plexi or lexan would be fine. Just make sure you screw it in every 2 to 3 inches, and seal it with some foam weather stripping. Do not use two pieces of 1/4", unless you plan on laminating the entire surface together - but I'm not aware of any adhesives that will remian translucent in that application.


----------



## 96MaxGLE (Dec 23, 2005)

I've got some 3/4 lexan from and old enclosure. The piece is 32x14, i think. I'll sell it if your interested. I think it was around $125 when I bought it.


----------



## BassaholicsAnonymous (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll buy it, lol, 15 yrs later.


----------

